# Preseason: Celtics @ Raptors, Oct. 21st



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Boston Celtics* (1-3) @ *Toronto Raptors* (1-3)
October 21st, 2005, 7:00PM EST
(Game-in-an-hour, 1AM EST, RaptorsTV)

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEST, DELONTE" TITLE="WEST, DELONTE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/WEST, DELONTE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, RICKY" TITLE="DAVIS, RICKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/DAVIS, RICKY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" TITLE="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/LAFRENTZ, RAEF.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BLOUNT, MARK" TITLE="BLOUNT, MARK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/BLOUNT, MARK.jpg">
*Delonte West, Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce, Raef LaFrentz, Mark Blount*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/JAMES, MIKE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BONNER, MATT" TITLE="BONNER, MATT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BONNER, MATT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WOODS, LOREN" TITLE="WOODS, LOREN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/WOODS, LOREN.jpg">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Matt Bonner, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods*</center>


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

This will be a good test for our guys....we should be starting to shorten up the rotation and cutting players.

I would like to see Bonner match up with Raef, and have Bosh play Paul Pierce, I don't think that he is to fast for CB4, and this would be nice to see who out of Charlie and Chris can guard the three spot for extended minutes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

EDIT - I am so sorry to anyone who read this and got there hopes up. About one minute after posting, I checked my e-mail, and I was informed that the client was going to give the tickets to some family member, as I had told him I would probably make the game (but was not 100%)

Sorry to anyone who sent me a PM.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

ive always wonder why the hell those one hour formats are sooo damn late...i guess there trying to catch both the west and east coast...but damn 1 AM?? is a bit ridiculous...any how...i would hope to see more of Charlie V in this game...i want him to start...and see how he does against Jefferson, he hasnt really faced any premier or even adequate big men in the league yet...that could be the reason for his bloted stats..i mean i htink i could score 24 against Marc Jackson...and is Joey G playing in that game...hopefully he is...i havent seen much of him...and i guess now we can see if there is any truth to those quotes about Alvin in that other thread...and we can find out whats up with Alvin and if he is actually retiring of w/e was interpreted from thsoe quotes....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

This game will be on the FAN590 i think. I thought i heard Chuck talking about it today


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Adhir1 !*
> 
> ive always wonder why the hell those one hour formats are sooo damn late...i guess there trying to catch both the west and east coast...but damn 1 AM??


I don't have RapsTV anymore (went with dishnet instead of Bell :frown but I remember last year when they played the game in an hour at 5-6 am. I was so pissed that I emailed them several times, criticizing them for their scheduling.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

TRON said:


> I don't have RapsTV anymore (went with dishnet instead of Bell :frown but I remember last year when they played the game in an hour at 5-6 am. I was so pissed that I emailed them several times, criticizing them for their scheduling.


more power to you brother...i want to get dishnet as well...my and my dad are too lazy to take out our DTV and Starchoice right now tho....but i think eventually we are gonna get that new Free to Air thing that came out...but anyhow...NBA TV pisses me off sometimes...it has gotten so much better..i remember when they first came out and dint even have the Raps game on!!!!! and they had stupid Bruce Beck going the NBA TV live...i hate Bruce Beck....but these timings are just ridiculous...we should all write them emails...hopefully then theyll change it...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted *Madman !*
> 
> This game will be on the FAN590 i think. I thought i heard Chuck talking about it today


yep, confirmed on FAN 590 website!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Bosh play Paul Pierce.


Pierce would make Bosh look silly.

Always good games though.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

It is on Directv.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

BUTR,

is your DTV kickin??


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

TRON said:


> BUTR,
> 
> is your DTV kickin??


Kickin?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Interesting line up

Bosh, Graham, Rose, Calderon and Hoffa


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

As of right now the broadcast is on fan590.com. Don't know if it will cut out because of League Pass... we'll see.


LOTS of starting lineup changes tonight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raptors introduction song is so awful.

Raptors starting lineup:

Jose Calderon, Jalen Rose, *JOEY GRAHAM*, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo..


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> As of right now the broadcast is on fan590.com. Don't know if it will cut out because of League Pass... we'll see.
> 
> 
> LOTS of starting lineup changes tonight.


 why would league pass cut it out?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *blowuptheraptors !*
> 
> Kickin?


up and running?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Jones isnt that bad, but he is no Chuck, and like i said, Eric is the smartest basketballer in the city


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

madman said:


> why would league pass cut it out?


The NBA & League Pass don't allow games to be broadcast on the internet, but it might just be for regular season and post-season.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I love both Paul and smith. Like madman said, Smith is by far the greatest basketball mind in this city.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> The NBA & League Pass don't allow games to be broadcast on the internet, but it might just be for regular season and post-season.


 hmm i never knew that, that sucks cause i was planning on listening to alot of games on the internet while doing work 

especially if i go to Sherridan in Oshawa


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds like hoffa isnt doing that bad


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hoff with a good start on offense but Blount is scoring on him. Luckily Blount doesn't play well for more than a few minutes a game (knock on wood).


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Blount scored on him twice, and traveled once. He has a foul on Pierce as well. Still seems shakey..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh and Hoff have both been stuffed already by the Celtics frontcourt.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I know its preseason but we have to learn to give the ball to Bosh before we just start ignoring him


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Just fed it to Joey, baby!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Boston isn't missing. LaFrentz and Blount both scoring on us, both down low and from the arc from LaFrentz, too.


Mitchell with a nice in-bounds play gets us to the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jose: 5 points on 3 shot attempts so far.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Araujo is looking awful, by the way.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

End of the first.




> <table width="745"> <tbody><tr><td width="508"><table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="495"><tbody><tr class="statTitle"><td bgcolor="#696969" width="38%">* TEAM STATS*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#006532" width="20%">*BOSTON*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41" width="20%">*TORONTO*</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left">Points</td> <td id="251021028-ats_0">23</td> <td id="251021028-hts_0">17</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ececec"> <td align="left">Field Goals</td> <td id="251021028-ats_1">9-15 (60.0%)</td> <td id="251021028-hts_1">6-20 (30.0%)</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left">Free Throws</td> <td id="251021028-ats_2">4-6 (66.7%)</td> <td id="251021028-hts_2">4-4 (100.0%)</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ececec"> <td align="left">3-pointers</td> <td id="251021028-ats_3">1-4 (25.0%)</td> <td id="251021028-hts_3">1-1 (100.0%)</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left">Total Rebounds</td> <td id="251021028-ats_4">10</td> <td id="251021028-hts_4">8</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ececec"> <td align="left">Assists</td> <td id="251021028-ats_5">8</td> <td id="251021028-hts_5">4</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left">Blocks</td> <td id="251021028-ats_6">3</td> <td id="251021028-hts_6">0</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ececec"> <td align="left">Steals</td> <td id="251021028-ats_7">2</td> <td id="251021028-hts_7">3</td> </tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left">Turnovers</td> <td id="251021028-ats_8">5</td> <td id="251021028-hts_8">5</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="730"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="360"><table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="360"> <tbody><tr> <td class="statTitle" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="bodytext" align="left">*ON COURT*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FG*</td> <td width="7%">*3P*</td> <td width="7%">*FT*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap0" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap0_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> M Blount</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_1">10</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_2" nowrap="nowrap">3-3</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_5">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_6">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_8">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap0_10">6</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap1" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap1_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> R Davis</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_1">11</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_4" nowrap="nowrap">1-2</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_5">2</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_6">2</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_7">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_9">2</td> <td id="251021028-ap1_10">1</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap2" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap2_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> R LaFrentz</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_1">8</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_2" nowrap="nowrap">3-5</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_3" nowrap="nowrap">1-2</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_5">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_8">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap2_10">7</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap3" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap3_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> P Pierce</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_1">11</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_2" nowrap="nowrap">2-3</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_4" nowrap="nowrap">1-2</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_5">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_6">3</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_9">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap3_10">5</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap4" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap4_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> A Jefferson</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_1">2</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_2" nowrap="nowrap">1-1</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_5">2</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap4_10">2</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="bodytext" align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FG*</td> <td width="7%">*3P*</td> <td width="7%">*FT*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap5" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap5_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> D West</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_1">12</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-2</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_4" nowrap="nowrap">2-2</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_5">2</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_6">2</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_7">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_9">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap5_10">2</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap6" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap6_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> R Gomes</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_1">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_5">1</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap6_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap7" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap7_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> G. Green</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap7_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap8" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap8_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> J. Reed</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap8_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap9" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap9_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> B. Scalabrine</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap9_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap10" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap10_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> C. Borchardt</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap10_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap11" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap11_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> K. Perkins</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap11_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap12" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap12_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> M. Banks</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap12_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap13" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap13_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> T. Allen</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap13_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap14" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap14_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> D. Dickau</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap14_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap15" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap15_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> O. Greene</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap15_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-ap16" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-ap16_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> W. Bynum</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-ap16_10">0</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> <td width="10">
> </td> <td valign="top" width="360"><table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="360"> <tbody><tr> <td class="statTitle" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="bodytext" align="left">*ON COURT*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FG*</td> <td width="7%">*3P*</td> <td width="7%">*FT*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp0" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp0_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> M Peterson</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_1">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp0_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp1" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp1_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> J Rose</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_1">12</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_2" nowrap="nowrap">1-5</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_5">2</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_6">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_7">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_9">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp1_10">2</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp2" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp2_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> L Woods</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_1">3</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_5">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp2_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp3" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp3_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> M James</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_1">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_9">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp3_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp4" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp4_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> C Bosh</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_1">9</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_2" nowrap="nowrap">1-5</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_4" nowrap="nowrap">2-2</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_5">2</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_6">2</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_7">2</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_9">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp4_10">4</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="bodytext" align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FG*</td> <td width="7%">*3P*</td> <td width="7%">*FT*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp5" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp5_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> R Araujo</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_1">8</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_2" nowrap="nowrap">1-2</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_4" nowrap="nowrap">2-2</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_5">2</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_9">2</td> <td id="251021028-hp5_10">4</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp6" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp6_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> J Graham</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_1">9</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_2" nowrap="nowrap">1-2</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_9">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp6_10">2</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp7" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp7_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> C Villanueva</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_1">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp7_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp8" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp8_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> J Calderon</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_1">8</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_2" nowrap="nowrap">2-3</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_3" nowrap="nowrap">1-1</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_5">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_6">1</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp8_10">5</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp9" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp9_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> A. Williams</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp9_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp10" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp10_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> E. Williams</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp10_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp11" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp11_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> B. Matthews</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp11_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp12" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp12_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> P. Sow</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp12_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp13" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp13_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> M. Bonner</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp13_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp14" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp14_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> T. Morris</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp14_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp15" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp15_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> T. Brown</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp15_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp16" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp16_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> R. Pack</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp16_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp17" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp17_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> A. Williams</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp17_10">0</td> </tr> <tr id="251021028-hp18" align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td id="251021028-hp18_0" align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> C. Williams</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_1">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_2" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_3" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_4" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_5">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_6">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_7">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_8">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_9">0</td> <td id="251021028-hp18_10">0</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

TRON said:


> up and running?


We have a semi-official subscription, unlike a crack. I am watching FSN NE.

Hoffa was a statue on D. He has no idea how to position himself.

Calderon is the opposite and is doing well to stay in front of his man. The guys need to get used to him and his desire to pass. They don't seem ready all the time.

Joey has not left the floor in 16 mins.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> We have a semi-official subscription, unlike a crack. I am watching FSN NE.


 lucky *******


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Luck has little to do with it. :biggrin:

If Joey can do anything, it is rebound. He just had a really nice one. We need that. He is certainly unafraid of contact. He just took on 2 defenders to the rack for a foul.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

mo pete lighting it up in 3mins, 10 pts...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Graham is very active. A very nice first half. He has played all 23.5 mins so far.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^It does seem like Joey is playing very well. Can't wait to see this game at one, if im not to hammered to remember by that time.. haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

Raef LaFrentz is raping us, 17 pts in the 3rd Quarter


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

good to see Alvin has 4 asts


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

Hoffa isnt doing TOO bad, 6 points, 4 boards, 3 fouls, 2 turnovers


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hoffa isnt doing TOO bad, 6 points, 4 boards, 3 fouls, 2 turnovers


If I am going to rip him I'll also give him credit when due. He started to move better on D. He guarded Blount with postioning, did not reach in or jump. Just the classic college guarding, move the feet, two arms straight up. He also started grabbing, and HOLDING some boards, which was good. His FTs are generally always solid.

CV is getting some success inside. Nice that we have a point that is looking to get inside most times.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> If I am going to rip him I'll also give him credit when due. He started to move better on D. He guarded Blount with postioning, did not reach in or jump. Just the classic college guarding, move the feet, two arms straight up. He also started grabbing, and HOLDING some boards, which was good. His FTs are generally always solid.


 It seems like he is starting to get better as the games go on this preseason


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

CV just got blown for a T. For "chest bumping". Totally unjustified bull****.

Then the Boston loser commentators say "this is the kind of stuff he got in trouble for in college."

MORONS.

___

Man.

Last 3 mins, Joey hit a 3 in the corner. Fought on the floor for a loose ball for CV to come up with and hit an open 19 footer.

Someone is going to start a JG fanclub on here after they see game in an hour (assuming they have one)

So far, so far, Rob is 3 for 3 on his rookies.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Graham having a nice game so far stats wise, 18 pts


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Final raps win 93-83.

Nice performances.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

eat your words critics...eat your words...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> eat your words critics...eat your words...


 it is still only preseason but it looks like it we are going in the right direction


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JG being interviewed right now


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Game sounded pretty good. I think our triumverate of rookies will be fun to watch this year.

Boogie got some burn tonight, too. 10 or 11 minutes is nice to see. I wonder how much time he'll be able to give us consistently, if any.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

can someone post the boxscore


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/games/20051021/BOSTOR/boxscore.html


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20051021/BOSTOR/boxscore.html


props


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Isn't it the first time that we don't let the opponet to reach 100 pts or more? :clap: 

How was Joey's defence? 

I like Charlie's game, however he isn't grabbin' enough rebounds, IMO.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully this can type of performance is just a preview of what we're going to see this upcomming season. 

I really don't understand why people have us written down as the worst team in the NBA. Last year we were 25-33 without Vince Carter, and since then we've lost Donyell, Rafer and Milt, but replaced them with Jose, Charlie and Joey Graham. Factor in Bosh's development, and that this team is getting to know each other a lot better, I wouldn't be surprised if we actually do get more wins than last year. Personally I think even _right now_ we have a better team than we did last year, but it's tough to predict if we'll actually do better than last season since a lot of other teams have dramatically improved as well.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Charlie is on another planet right now. Guy is on a level he probably didn't think he would see again since highschool. 

That touch pass to Loren? Charlie is gonna start the season on a tear imo.

(too bad Joey looked slow. If they watch this game and start guarding his shot? whats he gonna do? His athleticsm is like Mopete level. Pretty disappointed in how he looked. Other than the touch. But still. Warrick should be on our team right now imo)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Divine Spammer said:


> Isn't it the first time that we don't let the opponet to reach 100 pts or more? :clap:
> 
> How was Joey's defence?
> 
> I like Charlie's game, however he isn't grabbin' enough rebounds, IMO.


Joey's defense was good. There were several times where Pierce tried to bullrush his way to the basket and he couldn't move Graham. Graham is going to be a good NBA defender the likes of which we haven't seen on this team before (even with Christie, who was a good one but a different kind).

And Charlie is doing well. If he keeps it up he'll have a great rookie season.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Joey might be the slowest offensive player in the league


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> Joey might be the slowest offensive player in the league


What game were you watching?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> What game were you watching?


yeah I was just reading realgm and everyone loved his game

maybe I'm way off. Glad if I am (still sorta think I'm right though. Only drive I remember was on Scalabrine, who looked just as fast)

whatever though. Charlie and Sanchez have looked mucho talented. I'm happy. If I'm wrong about Joey's quicks, I'll see the light next game


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ansoncarter said:


> Joey might be the slowest offensive player in the league


:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Caught the game at 1 last night.. 

Game thoughts:

Jose Calderon: Was very active as always.. played good defense. Struggled from the field with a couple jumpshots that came up very short. Did a good job setting up for his teammates gaining 4 assists in this game. Good game from Calderon.

Mike James: You would look at the stats and say that James had a good game, but I feel differently. I thought he had a decent game, but to me it just felt like he was playing at a whole different speed than the rest of the team. I love his energy, but sometimes he just needs to slow it down. 

Alvin Williams: Played good in 11 minutes. Still scoreless after two preseason games, but thats alright. He surprised me with his quickness, and he did a good job on the defensive end. Also picked up 4 assists. Looks comfortable. 

Jalen Rose: Didn't do much. Had as many assists as points, which you won't ever see again. He was always complaining to the refs and that took him out the game. There was one play where he hit a jumper from the corner, and was talking smack to the Boston bench.. while his man (Ricky Davis) went down the court and got an easy dunk. I was disguisted with that play. 

Joey Graham: Paul Pierce was taking it to Joey early on, and was beating him. But as the game went on, Joey became more comfortable and was playing very good defense. There was a couple times in the post where he was matched up with Mark Blount, and he held his ground. He was fantastic on the offensive end as well. Showed off his nice stroke today. His favourite move is cutting into the lane, and putting up a soft floater from about 6 feet out. He did fumble the ball a few times, but was always hustling to maintain possession. Could have rebounded better. 

Morris Peterson: Finally broke out of his slump. Shot 58% and got to the free throw line. There is no reasons why he couldn't have done this our other preseason games - gotten to the basket for easy buckets instead of chucking. Played good defense as always - picked up 4 steals. 

Chris Bosh: Struggled today, shooting 2-7 from the field. You can tell he is getting used to his added strength, and he is trying out some new moves. Finished with 3 assists, which is always nice to see from Chris. 

Charlie Villanueva: Was very quiet in the first half, but scored 11 of his 13 in the second. Scored from inside and outside, like we are used to seeing from Charlie. Had a few beautiful passes, some of which that weren't converted into assists. Didn't rebound the ball well, and struggled a bit defensively. Showed some emotion out there. 

Rafael Araujo: Had his up and downs last night. He had two goaltending calls go against him, and fumbled the ball quite a few times. But, he showed some nice moves in the post, and rebounded the ball. 

Loren Woods: He was absolutely awful in the first half, missing two dunks and playing awful defense. But in the second half he actually played decent, picking up some boards and getting in position for some easy points. Overall, a game he would like to forget.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Loren had 9 points 8 boards and 3 blocks, id take that from him anyday


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i thought hoffa played decent. first of all, i really like the fact that he lost weight- and not just a bit, he lost a _lot_. he looks fit out there, and while some people have been complaining about his tendency to get caught up court, i think they're only complaining because the spotlight's on him in that regard. over the course of an entire game, i think almost everyone gets caught up court- be it because they're heavy on the offensive glass, aren't expecting the ball to change possession that quickly or otherwise. when it's hoffa's check who finishes the break- or jalen's for that matter- we remember the sequence, and then we complain. i think it's unfair.

speaking of jalen, i don't think he looked "good" in this game. i don't know why, but there's a prevalent look of apathy on his part. he talks to the refs, he still talks to the benches, he doesn't look like he's ready to fall asleep or anything, but the basketball appears secondary to him. i don't know. 

in fact, i see chris in the same way. he doesn't look like he really cares right now. and while the case can easily be made that we're still in preseason, i just don't know how easy it is to turn it off and on like a switch. there aren't many people who can do it well, and given how important chris is to our team, i can't help but feel a little uncomfortable about it. of course, i might just be paranoid. we'll see in november.

joey impressed me tonight. i know a lot will be said about how he reached the 20-pt plateau, but that's not what impressed me about him. he just appeared focused and i love that. in my opinion, it's the healthiest, most mature type of focus: he's not overly emotional either way, he's simply composed. for example, almost all players claim to tune out the crowd when playing but i'd actually believe joey if he said it- the others are oftentimes full of it (imo). joey looks like he's "in his own world", so to speak, and while that would also mean that he rarely plays up to the crowd, i think it's more important that he wouldn't play down to the crowd either. i look forward to watching this guy develop as a pro, i think he's the perfect complementary piece.

i'm not sure why aaron is riding the pine so often. i can see it during the course of the regular season but everyone else is getting play here- and he's not. coach's decision? what does that mean? if he's not being overlooked or forgotten then something else has got to be going on. i think this man can help the team, no doubt, and his silence right now is just _too_ quiet. it's odd.

last thing: the media's obsession with our centre position is irresponsible at the moment. these guys have got to think outside the box for a minute. first of all, i don't think our centres are playing _poorly_. second of all, we're living in an era when the 5 is hardly a critical piece around the league anyway. and even if it were seemingly _critical_, even if it were 1993-1997, one position never determines the complete outcome (luc longley, will perdue, bill wennington, etc.). this illogical argument presented by our city's writers (repeatedly) is wearing on me these days. it's like they're not watching the game anymore, they're obsessed with their crazy fantasies pertaining to our 5's. it's embarrassing.

i'm excited for hoffa. he looked good enough last night- and i think he usually looks good enough. he has much work to do on defense, no question, but i think the most work he has outstanding for himself relates to handling his perception. i'm still annoyed at our team's inability to get through to him, and he still makes periodic childish errors (primarily rooted in fear) as a result. just stop listening, hoff, and play the bloody game.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey guys. Thanks so much for the game reviews- I'll be living on them all season long, along with a couple highlights. 

I think we're a little suprised to see Bosh taking it pretty easy but he's been through this before and knows how long the season ahead really is. Once the regular season hits he'll take it to another level; I wouldn't worry about that. Jalen's the same, he'll be all business in a couple weeks here. 

Great to see Joey come in and put up a strong preseason performance. I think he really needed to get that out of the way against elite NBA competition. Here's a irrelevant question: did he get up very high on his oop? I still don't see him as a leaper but I'd like to be shown wrong.

Anyone not liking the Charlie pick these days? And everyone was so quick to hate on the guy like they actually knew what kind of talent he really had. The Larry Bird comparison starting to ring a little more true? 

Cmon Hoffa. Babysteps for our big Baby. By the time allstar break hits I think he'll be rolling along quite nicely. 

Wish Sow was playing. Any word on his injury status?

Alvin's back baby. I knew he could do it. He's the third PG, giving Babs plenty of options for the final roster spot. I'm still advocating he leaves it open for Jay. Why take on a scrub center when we'll already have Aaron and Sow benchwarming day in and day out?

Damn I love this board too- no real hating, no real homering, just smart fans. Keep it up.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Joey Had A Great Game - Both Of Defence & Offence
Also, I Wish Charlie Keeps Playin Like That (Scorin In Double-Digits)

Good Game By The Raps


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Anyone not liking the Charlie pick these days? And everyone was so quick to hate on the guy like they actually knew what kind of talent he really had. The Larry Bird comparison starting to ring a little more true?


I chimed in when Babcock selected Villaneuva and mentioned that I initially was surprised, but that after pondering it overnight, I immediately came around; I suspect that the paranoia that grips some folks about Charlie's game is that he has such an abundant amount of talent, but did not seem to realize the full extent of the accolades he enjoyed coming out of high school during his 2 years in Storrs... This I'm positing on informed fans though - the rest are mired in a seemingly overwrought sense of doom - the team may need to get worse before it gets better - there are no instant fixes in life and this applies to sports - Balco anyone (and Flo Jo's death that's been the subject of speculation)? The histrionics that the media engages in doesn't help either - that said, if you continue to immerse yourself mentally in a trough, the rest of the world always will look better... I don't necessarily think that this team will win a whole lot - it will be competitive most nights though - and the initial visible results are clear of Babcock's long term strategy of quality and character players in a system that preaches fundamentals...

The NBA is rife w/ players dripping talent, past and present - how many actually were able to win a coveted championship over the course of their playing career? Ewing? Malone? Stockton? It's an immeasurably difficult task that is only w/in sight if there's a ripe combination of team cohesion and individual talent - facets that this management group is embracing wholesale from the signs evident...


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Does anyone have highlights of this game?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Does anyone have highlights of this game?


They're on NBA.com


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> They're on NBA.com


I dunno why, but I can't seem to play those


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

open mike said:


> Loren had 9 points 8 boards and 3 blocks, id take that from him anyday



roger that ish


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Hey guys. Thanks so much for the game reviews- I'll be living on them all season long, along with a couple highlights.


Ah man, I feel for you. That sucks.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

vigilante said:


> Ah man, I feel for you. That sucks.


It truly truly does. I was telling myself that this is a developmental year and blah blah blah but damn these guys are going to be fun to watch. Rookies are always the most fun to watch develop as the year goes by. Oh well. Maybe I can get my folks to tape some games...


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Does anyone have any comments on Al Jefferson? Obviously I am a Rap's fan first, but he intrigues me too. What was he like?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He started off strong, but he slowed down. For a profile on Jefferson:

*Al Jefferson*

*Position*: Power Forward
*Born*: January 4, 1985
*Heigh*t: 6-10 
 *Weight*: 265 lbs. 
 *High School*: Prentiss HS (MS)
*NBA Experience*: 1 Year

*Pros:
* - Unbelievable post-player for a rookie out of high-school. He has a lot of post moves for someone without any collegiate experience.
- Jefferson has very soft hands and can catch the ball with ease in the post, unlike Mark Blount.
- Jefferson displays a good court presence and he is aware of where he is supposed to be at all time.
- Jefferson seems to be very passionate about basketball, once again, unlike Mark Blount.
- Al is a quick learner; he knows if he makes mistakes and listens to the coaches who try to correct them. He has a great work ethic.
- Jefferson has shownt that he is a tremendous rebounder, something he only will improve apon as he gains experience.
​ *Cons*
​ - Jefferson relies much too much on his athletic ability to rebound rather than using his strong body to box out and let the ball bounce to him.
- Al has proven to be an awful passer, especially out of a double-team in the post. He commits a lot of turnovers when forced to pass in uncomfortable situations..
- Jeffersons _main_ "problem" is his defense, which should improve with conditioning (working on his lateral quickness). He seems lost when trying to cover a slashing guard and commiting way too early allowing easy points.
- Should hit the gym, add some muscle and work on his conditioning.
​ Al Jefferson was _the _steal of the '04 draft. Jefferson is blessed with offensive ability and it shows. In his rookie season he displaye a vast array of post moves and great rebounding ability. Although Jefferson has a great upside and should be a decent starter, he still has to improve in many aspects of basketball. His defense is well below-average, limiting his effectiveness and resulting in fouls. He is one of the worst passing players in the league and commits ill-advised turnovers. At times last season, he got often overlooked on the offense when the defense made him step out of the paint. He is still too passive, but he will only get better with experienced and he projects to be a star in the league, maybe even more with a much improved defensive game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ansoncarter said:


> yeah I was just reading realgm


Blasphemy!


----------

